# Low-Minimum Good-Quality Screen-Printing site?



## RadioAktiv (Apr 7, 2008)

Im looking to print a design, its a 5 color front, 1 color back tshirt. I need to only print about 11 of this (1 for me, 10 to sell). The problem is the minimum is 24 at most good screenprinting sites. All i need is a centered graphic, not all over or over sized. I already checked out Cafe Press and the other sites like that and none can get the graphic as big as i would like. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I'll print them. When do you need them?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For a 5 color front, 1 color back design, it will be VERY hard to find a screen printer who will print just 11 t-shirts at a reasonable price (if they do it at all).

The setup time to create all the films, all the screens, registration, load the presses for just 11 t-shirts is just too high.

You could probably get the same design done by a Direct to Garment (DTG) printer. The setup process is much quicker for a DTG print and there usually are no minimums.

Where to find a DTG printer? Just look through the threads in the link below and click on the titles that talk about DTG printing and see the recommendations that have already been made:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referr...t-your-t-shirt-printing-design-requests-here/


----------



## RadioAktiv (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah i found two companies that would do it for a reasonable price, but thanks. Id rather not use DTG cause i hate the qualities.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

RadioAktiv said:


> Yeah i found two companies that would do it for a reasonable price, but thanks. Id rather not use DTG cause i hate the qualities.


Glad you found someone. Good luck with your shirts


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Jordan,

If you don't mind, would you share the prices that you were given? Don't give company names but just the prices.


----------

